# The ASS Diaries



## Mule (Mar 22, 2001)

Today was my cheat day... Yummy Papa John's Pizza and some milk. Did nothing all day except for homework and a Finance test which took 4 hours to complete and a comprehensive problem which took 2 hours to complete. FUN, FUN!!
Also I searched the Wed for 
20-Hydroxyecdysone, Have found it, YIPPIE!


----------



## Mule (Mar 23, 2001)

Went to the gym today, starting the light cycle. I don't think 210 for 4 sets of 10 is to bad on the flat bench. And 3 sets of 185 for 10 on the incline isn't to light. Oh well this will go on for the 3 months or so. Adding 5 to 10 pounds every rotation. 

Also got into an argument with a Newbie at the gym over the smith machine. Some people just never learned to share I guess. So I patiently waited and watched him struggles the little bastard. (I'm so bad)


----------



## Mule (Mar 25, 2001)

Leg day today, Im finding very hard to come back after being sick this time around, but i will over come.


----------



## Mule (May 23, 2001)

I be damned I forgot I had one of these. I better start telling my life stories in here. Maybe they will put them on the big screen someday.


----------



## Mule (May 25, 2001)

Ok im a day behind.... But yesterday was my leg day it went pretty good. Squats, leg ext, leg curls, and calfs... Almost passed out though during the squats. The squat rack is near the bathroom entrance and this old ladie took a big on or let one hell of a fart. I had to hold my breath on my last set of squats. I saw the little white and black stars in front of my eyes. I know that was dumb of me but this was some nasty smelling stuff......


----------



## Mule (May 25, 2001)

Ok now im on track..... Arm day today, man i love arm day. Went well, i thought. I was so surprised to get 125 for 6 almost 7  on decline skull crushers today. Especially after the two sets before. Im gona feel it tomorrow, I know it. I have been watching what i eat latley never really did that before. seems to be working.... we will see. Dont know if Ill post anymore until sunday maybe....dont miss me to much.


----------



## Mule (May 27, 2001)

No working out until tuesday... working on trying not to cheat on the diet is going to be hard over this weekend.


----------



## karategirl (Jun 6, 2001)

I've been waiting to see this journal!
Were you good over the weekend Mule?

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## karategirl (Jun 6, 2001)

Okay so it's not new but I've been away. I misse dya Mule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 27, 2001)

hehehehe, I like your journal the best Mule, it reads like one of those cheap novels hehehehe. 

------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## Mule (Jul 27, 2001)

I keep forgeting this is here. You have to remind me of this shit!

------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------



## Mule (Jul 30, 2001)

Todays workout:
Db incline 95x8,100x7, 100x6
Db bench 90x8, 95x5 (pooped)
dips 25x10, 30x10 
flys 30x10, 40x10
Incline French 105x10, 115x8
rope pushdown 110x10, 120x19
Reverse Pushdown 60x10 70x10
I hate lifting in the morning it sucks! 

Well im going to be gone for a few days I hope you guys dont miss me too much! 



------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------



## ballast (Jul 30, 2001)

Looks good,Mule.Keep it up.

------------------
"I'm just an ordinary guy with nothing to lose."


----------



## Mule (Aug 1, 2001)

DID YA MISS ME! I had to go on a 2 day interview with the miss. Anyways heres what i did today:
- pull-ups  body weight x 10, 25x8, 30x8
- Deadlifts 285x8, 300x8 (would have tried a 3rd set but had a sharp pain behind the eye, yeah im a wus)
- One arm rows 60x8, 85x8
- chins body weight 2x8
- barbell curls 100x8, 105x8
- seated cable preacher curl 100 2 sets of 8
fore arms and abs as well 



------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------

